# P-3 Orion Squadrons



## Orion_vp31 (Nov 26, 2011)

Here's my first profile! First of many as I plan on doing all the squadrons! The idea is to focus on the squadron artwork. As you can see the "tweaked" profile allows the artwork to remain large. 

Completed: VP-31 "Black Lightnings" My old squadron!!!!

Print


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 26, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 26, 2011)

With VB! Very cool Orion!


----------



## Orion_vp31 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------

